# Olduğunu



## FlyingBird

How would you say it for: me/you/he,she/we/you (plural)/they?

Olduğum? 
Olduğun?
Olduğu?
Olduğumuz?
Olduğunuz?
Olduğular?


Would it be correct?

What does these words mean? Can you please give me some examples?

Please explain cause i have no idea but i can hear it very often.

İ would be really grateful...thank you


----------



## stonerain

I couldn't understand. Which verb do you want to ask? Can you give the infinitive form and the tense then we can conjugate it.

Take care!


----------



## Gemmenita

This is the verb "olmak". (to be, become)
Attention! In your conjugation, "Oldukları" or "olduğunu" is correct. (the last one for plural)

"Olduğum" means "my being" and so on for the others.
These are usually used with another word before (not alone) : 
Pişman olduğun zaman, beni ara! (When being remorseful/feeling remorse, call me!)
Burada oldukarı için, seninle konuşamam. (Because of their being here, I can't speak to you)


----------



## FlyingBird

O kim *olduğunu* biliyorum

O zengin *olduğunu* biliyorum (i know that he became rich?)


What does it mean here?


----------



## Gemmenita

FlyingBird said:


> O*nun* kim *olduğunu* biliyorum
> 
> O*nun* zengin *olduğunu* biliyorum (i know that he became rich?)
> 
> 
> What does it mean here?



Again, as you see, in your sentences "*olduğunu"* has come with "kim" or "zengin", before.

O*nun* kim *olduğunu* biliyorum : I know ( am aware of ) who he is. 

O*nun* zengin *olduğunu* biliyorum: I know he is rich.


----------



## FlyingBird

How would you say i know who you are/they/we...?

Benim kim olduğumu biliyorum?
Senin kim olduğunu biliyorum?
Onun kim olduğunu biliyorum?
Bizim kim olduğumuzu biliyorum?
Sizin kim olduğunuzu biliyorum?
Onların kim olduğuları biliyorum?

Can you give me more examples with those word? İ still don't understand what it mean as your answer is not clear


İ know he is rich=O zengin ki biliyorum (is it also correct)?


----------



## stonerain

Benim kim olduğumu biliyorum?   Ben kim oldugumu biliyorum.
Senin kim olduğunu biliyorum?     Senin kim oldugunu biliyorum.
Onun kim olduğunu biliyorum?      Onun kim oldugunu biliyorum
Bizim kim olduğumuzu biliyorum? Bizim kim oldugumuzu biliyorum.
Sizin kim olduğunuzu biliyorum?   Sizin kim oldugunuzu biliyorum.
Onların kim olduğuları biliyorum? Onlarin kim oldugunu biliyorum.

I know he is rich should be 'Onun zengin oldugunu biliyorum'


----------



## FlyingBird

Thank you.

İ know you are stupid=*sen aptal olduğunu biliyorum*
İ know that your family is old=*senin ailen yaşlı olduğunu biliyorum 
*İ know that you are ill and you need going to hospital=*sen hasta olduğunu biliyorum ve senin hastaneye gitmen lazım*
İ know who is your brother,we have already met each other=*Senin kardeşin kim olduğunu biliyorum, biz birbirimi tanıştık zaten.
*İ know where you live*=Sen nerede yaşarsın olduğunu biliyorum*


İs it correct?

Can you please give me more examples, or some link where i can read more about it please

Still don't get it so clear.


----------



## stonerain

I am not a Turkish teacher sorry, I don't have any documentation about this topic but
if you want to say "You are stupid" => "Sen aptalsın" but if you want to say
"I know you are stupid", it becomes "Sen*in* aptal olduğunu biliyorum"
"I know your family ... " => "Sen*in* aile*nin*.."
"I know that you are ill ...." => "Sen*in* hasta biliyorum ve (senin) hastaneye gitmen gerekli" 
if you put (senin) here, sounds weird ...
.
.
.

Cheers!


----------



## FlyingBird

Thank you all, but from these posts i can see just correction of my posts, and if some of you are in my place you neither wouldn't understand meaning of it.
*İ am sure it could help if someone can writte little bigger explanation of it's meaning.

*Sizi rahatsız ederim için özür diliyorum


----------



## spiraxo

FlyingBird said:


> İ know you are stupid=*sen aptal olduğunu biliyorum*
> Senin aptal olduğunu biliyorum.
> İ know that your family is old=*senin ailen yaşlı olduğunu biliyorum
> *Senin ailenin yaşlı olduğunu biliyorum.
> İ know that you are ill and you need going to hospital=*sen hasta olduğunu biliyorum ve senin hastaneye gitmen lazım*
> Senin hasta olduğunu biliyorum. (Senin) hastaneye gitmen lazım.
> İ know who is your brother,we have already met each other=*Senin kardeşin kim olduğunu biliyorum, biz birbirimi tanıştık zaten.
> *Senin kardeşinin kim olduğunu biliyorum, biz tanıştık zaten.*
> *İ know where you live*=Sen nerede yaşarsın olduğunu biliyorum*
> Senin nerede yaşadığını biliyorum.





FlyingBird said:


> Can you please give me more examples,


I know where you lived six months ago. Senin altı ay önce  nerede yaşadığını biliyorum.


FlyingBird said:


> Can you please give me more examples, or some link where i can read more about it please


mutabık kaldığı paket There is a link in my post.
Hazırladığı


FlyingBird said:


> Sizi rahatsız ederim için özür diliyorum


You (plural)
Sizleri rahatsız ettiğim için özür dilerim/diliyorum.


----------



## Rallino

EDIT: Cross-posted with spiraxo

~~

If you have two sentences:

1. Kız fabrikada çalışıyor. (The girl works at the factory.)  → Secondary sentence
2. Ben biliyorum. (I know it.) → Main sentence

And if you want to fusion up these two and say _I know that the girl works at the factory_, here are the steps:

i. You take the secondary sentence _Kız fabrikada çalışıyor_
ii. Add -dik (-dık/duk/dük/tık/tik/tuk/tük) to the verb root: çalışıyor → çalış- → _çalıştık_
iii. Put the subject in the genitive form: kız → _kızın_
iv. Add the possessive ending (just like _köpek → onun köpeği_): çalıştık → _çalıştığı_
v. Check if the main verb requires a declension. _Bilmek _(requires accusative). Add that declension to the other verb: _çalıştığı*nı*_

*(Ben) kızın fabrikada çalıştığını biliyorum.*

If you say "You know that I work at the factory" →(Sen) _*benim* fabrikada çalış*tığım*ı biliyorsun._

----

Case #2

Your secondary sentence might have no verb on its own, which is the case with verb to be:

1. Kız zengin. (she is rich.) → Secondary sentence: no visible verbs
2. Ben biliyorum. (I know it.) → Main sentence

When you merge the two sentences to say: _I know that the girl is rich_, you have to use the real verb _to be_ (olmak), and then follow the same steps:
_(ben) *kızın *zengin ol*duğunu* biliyorum_.

Is that a bit more clear?


----------



## FlyingBird

Rallino said:


> EDIT: Cross-posted with spiraxo
> 
> ~~
> 
> If you have two sentences:
> 
> 1. Kız fabrikada çalışıyor. (The girl works at the factory.)  → Secondary sentence
> 2. Ben biliyorum. (I know it.) → Main sentence
> 
> And if you want to fusion up these two and say _I know that the girl works at the factory_, here are the steps:
> 
> i. You take the secondary sentence _Kız fabrikada çalışıyor_
> ii. Add -dik (-dık/duk/dük/tık/tik/tuk/tük) to the verb root: çalışıyor → çalış- → _çalıştık_
> iii. Put the subject in the genitive form: kız → _kızın_
> iv. Add the possessive ending (just like _köpek → onun köpeği_): çalıştık → _çalıştığı_
> v. Check if the main verb requires a declension. _Bilmek _(requires accusative). Add that declension to the other verb: _çalıştığı*nı*_
> 
> *(Ben) kızın fabrikada çalıştığını biliyorum.*
> 
> If you say "You know that I work at the factory" →(Sen) _*benim* fabrikada çalış*tığım*ı biliyorsun._
> 
> ----
> 
> Case #2
> 
> Your secondary sentence might have no verb on its own, which is the case with verb to be:
> 
> 1. Kız zengin. (she is rich.) → Secondary sentence: no visible verbs
> 2. Ben biliyorum. (I know it.) → Main sentence
> 
> When you merge the two sentences to say: _I know that the girl is rich_, you have to use the real verb _to be_ (olmak), and then follow the same steps:
> _(ben) *kızın *zengin ol*duğunu* biliyorum_.
> 
> Is that a bit more clear?


oh, finally answer that i waited for 
Thank you a lot for this explanation and yes now it's much more clear


----------

